# IronMagLabs Maximum Pump Extreme Sale!



## chez (Aug 3, 2014)

*Maximum Pump Extreme™









-The most complete pre-workout drink on the 
market!
-Available in 3 flavors: watermelon, fruit punch & lemon 
ice.
-30 servings per container












 1 Bottle $27.99 (reg 
$39.99) 4 
Bottles $83.97 (Buy 3 Get 1 Free!)



**27.99 + code CHEZ15 = 23.79!!*


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 3, 2014)

You have a link brother? I'm out of Pre and I'll give this a go. I like the ingredients but not so much the secret blend of MG's lol


----------



## chez (Aug 3, 2014)

Here you go brother

http://www.ironmaglabs.com/product-list/maximum-pump/


----------

